# Get Lean or die trying....workout log



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I've decided to keep a log in here of my workouts. Plus diet changes/workout changes it seems like a good idea to keep an eye on my strength and weight. 

Starting weight 227lbs - No goal weight as lean is the goal.

Calories per day : 2300-2500 in between 50/30/20 Macro

Tonight was Back/Triceps

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8
295 x 6
315 x 3 grip problems...even with mixed grip
315 x 2 " "
225 x 10

Lat pulldowns Wide Grip

80 x 20
120 x 15
140 x 12

One Arm DB Row

60 x 10
80 x 8
105 x 5
110 x 5

Incline Row

90 x 10
135 x 10

Overhead Trciep Ext.

50 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 6

Overhead one arm DB Ext.
20 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

50 x 10
70 x 10 
100 x 10
120 x 8

Time for sleep.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i was actually going to ask you what your goal weight was haha, nevermind now. :b

good luck!


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Whats ur body fat %


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

BF is around 20% I guess . I've got a lot of fat to get rid of more than I thought actually it always helps to go look at what percent people are at to get an idea of where you stand.....lots of work needed in my case. 

Chest/Shoulders

Incline DB Press

40 x 10
60 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 8

Flat DB Press

75 x 5
80 x 5

Flat DB Flys

30 x 10
40 x 10
60 x 4

DB Lateral Raise

12 x 12
20 x 10

DB Front Raise

20 x 10
30 x 5

DB Shrugs

60 x 10
80 x 10
105 x 8
110 x 5
80 x 10

Rear Lateral Raises

12 x 12
12 x 12

Shoulder workout was rushed due to the gym closing early.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey last night for a hour and a half. 

Off to the gym in 10 minutes for legs/biceps should be fun.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I am exhausted just reading this. Does that count as exercise?

(Keep up the good work! I know that sounds lame, but I am being sincere.)


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

pollster said:


> I am exhausted just reading this. Does that count as exercise?
> 
> (Keep up the good work! I know that sounds lame, but I am being sincere.)


Not lame at all, I apreciate any support.

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 10 
205 x 10
225 x 5
225 x 5

Alternating DB Hammer Curls Standing

30 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 5

DB Curl

30 x 10
40 x 8

EZ Bar Curls

75 x 10
105 x 4
85 x 8

Starving.. thankfully I have left some cals for food tonight.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

U have an interesting split:
back and tri's
chest and shoulders
legs and bi"s

Mine now is:
Chest shoulders tri's
Legs( trying it get calves to grow, man it takes a while) 
back bi's forearms
Also abs all 3 days

Doing chest and shoulders same day is kinda hard on my delts, I had some tendonitis going. I hear of a lot of people doing chest/back supersets same day, followed by legs next workout, then delts, traps, bi's tri's. I tried that but I think that doing chest/back same day is too much. It seems that I could only give 1 of those muscles groups of all in 1 day. What do u think? Ur pretty strong btw


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

My workouts are unorthodox. Chest and shoulders works good because I don't do shoulder press anymore. I have either a labrum tear or rotator cuff problems in my left shoulder. I've tried Chest and Tri's but for me my tri's are messed up after doing chest.

I've lowered my calories yet again to around 2000. I had been at around 2300 mark for weeks and wasn't seeing a whole lot of progress damn I hate getting old and being endomorphic. 

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5 PR tonight.

Hammer Strength Low Row

180 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
320 x 5

Wide grip Lat Pulldown

80 x 10
120 x 15
150 x 9

DB Seated Tricep Ext.

50 x 10
80 x 5
75 x 7
70 x 10

DB Standing Tri Ext Super Set with Tricep Pushdown W/Rope
15 x 10
15 x 10

60 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Really? 2000 seems kind of low


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I know it's quite shocking but I think with my age and my metabolism it should be about right you have to remember I hardly do any cardio as well. 

I will say in the past 6-8 weeks I've made more progress than the previous year. 

My XL shirts are starting to feel like moo-moo's lol


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Haha. Right on I need to calculate my my calorie intake better when it comes to bulking. I seem to eat too much and start getting fat, so now I'm gonna cut again for a couple months, then go back to bulking with less calories then I was taking in which I think was around 4000. I really irritated sometimes with counting all of my calories(weighing everything out for every 1 of my 5-6 meals) its so tedious. It takes dedication though.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I use fitday but I enter all my own foods in once you have the staples of your diet logged in it's so easy. Although I'm on a computer all day even while eating my lunch so it''s become a habit.

One other reason I can afford to eat 2k is all the fat I have will be used up first before my body decides to eat the muscle which will happen the more lean I get (still quite far away from that though it doesn't really kick in until sub 12%)


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Where's the Olympic lifts homes?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

The olympic lift is me getting my *** off my computer chair and into the gym. 

Seriously though I don't see clean and jerky in my worky any time soon essay. <--- damn i'm weird.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Chest/Bicep/Ab


Flat DB Press

40 x 10
70 x 5
75 x 5
80 x 5
90 x 3

Decline Hammer Strength

180 x 10
230 x 6
220 x 5

Flat DB Flys

30 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 6

Ab work mixed super set
Seated Crunch
Stack x 25
Vertical Leg/Hip Raises
15
Did that 3 times over.

Standing DB curl

30 x 12
40 x 7
40 x 7

DB Close body Hammer Curl

30 x 10
40 x 7

Tomorrow is a 3000 cal day can't wait. Should shock the metabolism pretty good.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheat meal: Medium Pizza + 10 Wings Left 2 slices.... I feel like **** after eating this.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey last night and it sucked I was pissed off. Ended up coming home and turning to food for comfort..... big mistake anyways the past doesn't matter I'm back on board at 2000 cals today. I'll consider the weekend a refeed.  

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Shoulders

Lateral Raises

10 x 12
12 x 15
15 x 20
20 x 10

Seated Rear Delt Raise

10 x 12
12 x 10

DB Shoulder Press

30 x 10
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 5

DB Shrugs

80 x 10 Ooops thought this was 60 until after I put it down.
95 x 5
105 x 5
110 x 5 Superset
80 x 15
60 x 15

Rear Delt Machine 
140 x 12 
140 x 12


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> Cheat meal: Medium Pizza + 10 Wings Left 2 slices.... I feel like **** after eating this.


Damn thats quite a cheat meal. LOL


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Seems like you certainly know what you're doing. Good work man, keep it up!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Damn thats quite a cheat meal. LOL


Indeed I didn't eat much that day at all I spent a good 4 hours working on my car and only ate about 700 cals prior to my pizza/wing fiasco and after I ate that I didn't eat again until the next day.

Wanted to do triceps tonight but ran out of time. I guess Chest/Tri's on Friday.

I'm on week 3 without losing a single lb. even at 2000 cals. I think I'm going to have to fit some cardio in....or drop cals even more. I'll give it another 2 weeks to see if I'm just in a plateau.

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
335 x 3
335 x 3 
315 x 4

DB Row

60 x 10
80 x 5
105 x 5
110 x 5

Lat Pulldowns Wide Grip

80 x 10
120 x 12
160 x 8 Super Set
100 x 15 ^^^

Seated Cable Row Straight Back

80 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 10

Ab work mixed super set
Seated Crunch Stack x 25
Vertical Leg/Hip Raises x10
Seated Crunch Stack x 25
Vertical Leg/Hip Raises x10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Brutal night in the gym...bad headache legs were still weak from hockey last night. Glad it's over.

Squats 

135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 3
225 x 5
225 x 4
185 x 5 

Leg Press
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10

Tricep DB Extension Standing
20 x 8
25 x 5

Seated DB Extension

40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

Cable Pulldown V Bar
70 x 10
100 x 10 
120 x 5

Rope
70 x 6


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

If u find u hit a plateau then keto would be good


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in a plateau right now keto sucks I hate it. I'm only eating about 130 g or carbs a day right now and thats bad enough if anything I need to add cardio on off days I guess.

Most of shirts feel like **** on me now it's starting to get annoying I guess I'll need to get some large shirts I think I was wearing large shirts when I was 15. I'm still at 226 lbs so I guess I'm losing mostly fat.


Back and Biceps

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 5
270 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 1 ORM
385 x 1 New ORM Grip failed on the way down, I really need gloves since I can't use chalk at my gym.
315 x 3 

One Arm DB Row

60 x 10
80 x 8
100 x 8
120 x 5 PR

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 8
270 x 8

Machine Row <-- useless machine
Stack x 5

Lat Pulldown 
Wide
80 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12
Narrow 
120 x 12
120 x 12

Biceps were toast but decided to work them anyway just not a lot.

Hammer Curl
30 x 10
40 x 6

DB Curl
30 x 10
40 x 5

EZ Bar Curl

75 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Overly tired cranky depressed . I ate like **** today didn't even keep track. Probably around 300g carbs and 140 g protein and a crap load of fats. 

I have lost weight again it seems to go in clumps I'm around 223.




Chest

Flat DB Press

40 x 10
60 x 10 
75 x 7
80 x 5

Hammer Strength Decline Press

90 x 10 
180 x 10
230 x 7
230 x 7

DB Flat Flies
30 x 10
40 x 10
45 x 10

Shoulders

Lateral Raises 
15 x 15 
15 x 15 
15 x 15

DB Shrugs

60 x 20
65 x 20
65 x 10


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

What, no running?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

You don't need to run or do cardio to lose fat.....it's a myth.

I hate running and usually if I introduce it to my routine I stop working out. I have one cardio session on Sunday night which is hockey.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah you hate running. That's cool.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

You can eat more if you do cardio so you need to be more strict when not doing cardio. As long as you are in a calorie deficit 500-1000 calories below you BMR you will lose fat. Right now i'm on a 300 cal deficit which puts me at 2000 cals. If you are having a lack of energy your not eating enough. 

What is your diet like ?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Staying high in the protein column isn't easy i'm struggling with eating the same lean meats over and over. 

I just ate a 800 cal breakfast and it was way way too high in fats/carbs. 

My diet has gone to **** since I started my holidays at least I haven't given up exercise yet.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I do like red meat but I don't make them a staple in my diet. I'm mostly fish and chicken. I've been eating sardines latley they are such an easy food to pack to work. 

I find tuna hard to eat unless it's smothered in something usually salsa for me. If you can find it packed in oil it's good but it's extra cals.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

ya I get sick of eating so much lean meat all the time too. So I just find different recipes and spices to keep changing it. People don't realize that u can eat really good and have it taste good too. I use Mrs. Dash on everything-no sodium. They have marinades too. Also, I sometimes Make a protein shake with 3 or 4 scoops and sip it all day. (This makes it so that it all gets used cuz u know how whey is fast acting) if I dont feel like eating a ton of meat.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of protein sludge I could eat that all day, sometimes I'll add oats to it. It's the closest thing I get to desert. 

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Leg Press

90 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 5

Seated DB Tricep Ext
40 x 10
60 x 10
75 x 10
80 x 7

Tricep Pulldown Rope

50 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 8

Skull Crushers

65 x 10
65 x 10

Ab work mixed super set
Seated Crunch
Stack x 25
Stack x 30
Vertical Leg/Hip Raises
x 10
x 10


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

irishK said:


> I use Mrs Dash too. haha. On scrambled eggs especially. Im a bit of a sodium addict though so it helps. Tuna is good with low fat mayo, but salsa would be good too. I have to admit, my diet is pretty poor, at about 600 calories a day max right now. I have issues but I know I need to work through it. Its all anxiety related. I would like to start weight training again sometime soon.


Thats cool. I eat eggs with mrs. dash everyday actually


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Woke up sick..... trying to decide wether or not to go to the gym I think I'll wait until later tonight to see how I feel I'm currently over loading with VitC and everything else I can find.  I haven't been sick in over 5 years so I'm worried this might be a bad one.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm now in a full blown cold/flu. Right in time for the holidays. I didn't eat anything really yesterday I missed Christmas dinner. I've been in bed for 16 hours I don't even feel like doing anything but lie here.:rain


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Well i'm back on track I only started feeling better a couple days ago but I've got my diet back under control. Christmas/New Year gain sits at about 5 lbs most of it will be lost soon. I was eating like crap and I'm suprised it was only that much.

I won't be doing deadlifts/squats for a bit thanks to some kind of problem with a bone/joint in my left foot. 

Can't wait to hit the gym tonight it's been 11 days... feels like forever.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok...there was some workouts in between just didn't post them up. 

Foot problem is stil lthere but for the most part isn't too bad.

Squats 

Bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Hammer Curls
30 x 15
35 x 8
40 x 7

EZ Bar Curls

65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 3

Curls 

30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

1800 Calories consumed today.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Currently eating whatver I want well somewhat.... no junk I've added cardio 45 minutes of steady state on the recumbent bike. 


Chest

Flat DB Press

40 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10 
70 x 8

Incline Flys

30 x 10
30 x 10

Cable Flies 

30 x 10

Hammer Strength Incline

70 x 10
70 x 10

DB Shrugs

60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 8

Lateral Raises

12 x 20
15 x 12


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Deadlifts

135 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 8
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2 Grip issues big time... I tried gloves but thy make it even worse. 

One arm DB row
80 x 5
95 x 5
105 x 5

Seated Cable Row

100 x 10
140 x 10
170 x 8
200 x 5

Lat Pulldown

80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 8


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio- Hockey 1h30m.

Legs tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had to drop my weights due to hip problems. Although I have upped my reps.

Squats 

135 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Lying Machine Squat

80 x 10
150 x 10

Lying Leg Curl

80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Started feeling really ****ty towards the end anxiety was kicking in but I din't leave I powered through even though at one point I "felt" like I was going to pass out.


Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 10 Arm Warmup

Deadlifts
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 12
225 x 8
225 x 5

One Arm DB Row
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Lat Pulldowns
80 x 12
100 x 15
120 x 12
100 x 20

Close grip 
100 x 10


Cable Row
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

40 minutes light cardio.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Feb 14 . 1h35m Hockey I love it when they don't kick us off. Although the ice does go to ****.


Today is very busy might be too much I'll see how recovery goes.

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8
205 x 5

Lying Leg Curl

80 x 12
100 x 10
120 x 10

Hammer Curl
30 x 10
40 x 7
30 x 10

Hammer Curl Close body
30 x 10
35 x 10

Incline DB press
30 x 10
40 x 10
55 x 10

DB press flat

60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 8

Hammer Strength Decline 
90 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10

Hammer Strength Incline Press
70 x 16


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I;m sore so sore


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Feb 17 - 

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

One Arm DB row

60 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Tonight 

40 mins cardio on recumbent bike.


After struggling to get back into shape after the holidays I have now got my weight back down to 225 - eat everything in sight during the holidays mode is now over. Back to 2000 - 2300. I've ended my powerlifting for now and going for higher reps hoping my body notices this and ditches some fat.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey close to 1h45m. One puck in the chest..going to have a nasty bruise. I'm just glad it wasn't my teeth or face


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

-120 raised leg raised pushups(improves reverse hook-kickin potential lol)

-10 min speedball training

-50 kettlebell lateral lifts each arm(ooo I know the wwieght too 18kg)

-224 fist/foot/knee/heel/elbow strikes Muay Thai/taekwon-do style

-32X back/tricept lifting I'm not sure of the weight, probably less than you I'd have to check I'm going for stamina and a bit of smexy toning

50X modified pullups for core strengthening(made the pullup bar from an old shower drainage system with my uncles craftsmanship)

-224 fist/foot/knee/heel/elbow strikes Muay Thai/taekwon-do style.

Been doing that every day since I was 15 so just over 4 years. No matter what happens I've. It feels like I've achieved something and improved myself as a fighter and athlete in the process. It feels good to be disciplined and narcissistic in equal measure


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work, I don't do enough of that I'm too strictly weights I've only recently started cardio. If I had to take up fighting I'd look into muay thai I'm a big fan of elbow strikes and knees. 

Last night

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8
205 x 5
205 x 10 Box Squat - If you do these right they are very useful.


Chest

Incline DB Press
50 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 5
75 x 3

Incline DB Flies

20 x 10
30 x 10 Super Set

Flat DB Flies
40 x 10

Hammer Strength Incline 
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10


I did some bicep and forearm work.


I have cardio planned for tonight should be intresting to see how my legs respond it will certainly be light.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Kind of a mixed bag tonight I need to slowly get back to working shoulders amd Tri's starting out light.


Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 3

One Arm DB Row

50 x 10
80 x 8
95 x 7

Hammer Strength Low Row

180 x 10
180 x 10
270 x 7

Lat Pulldown Wide Grip

80 x 20
100 x 20
120 x 12
140 x 5

DB Tricep Ext
40 x12
55 x 10
65 x 10

Machine Tricep Ext
60 x 12
70 x 10

Lateral Raises 
10 x 15
12 x 10
15 x 10

DB Shrugs
40 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

30 mins light cardio.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Last night 1:15 Hockey



Tonight

Squats 

135 x 10
185 x 10
195 x 10
215 x 5
245 x 5 Box

Leg Curls

80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10

DB Press Flat

40 x 10
50 x 12
60 x 10

Hammer Strength Incline

90 x 10
180 x 5
160 x 10
140 x 10

DB Flies

30 x 10
40 x 10

DB Hammer Curl Close Body

25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 5

Hammer Curl

30 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 5 Hip probs stopped deads I think i'm going to stop these for a bit although I really don't want to. I like walking and playing hockey more lol.

One Arm DB row

60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 8
105 x 6

Lat Pulldown Wide

80 x 15
100 x 25 Not sure why I did so many but it was a hell of a pump.
120 x 10

Close Grip Pulldown

100 x 12
120 x 15

Cable Row

80 x 12
120 x 10
170 x 6

DB curls

25 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 5
40 x 6


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio Recumbent Bike 40 Mins Machine says 420 Cals burnt. That should burn at least part of dinner off Steak and Ribs tonight


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Sunday : hockey 1h:30

Monday

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Hamstring Curls

80 x 15
120 x 10
140 x 10

Hammer Curls Close

25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 7

DB Press Flat Bench

50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
75 x 5
80 x 5

DB Flys

30 x 10
40 x 10

Hammer Strength Decline Press

90 x 15
180 x 10
230 x 7

20 Pushups


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Upper back injury I'm going to sidelined for a while.:blank

I'm already depressed about it..... I guess I'll work legs and do cardio on the bike. **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just when things are falling into place this happens.

* Might not be as bad as I thought seems to be healing quickly I think it's just muscle related.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio 36 mins. Felt woozy stopped.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good to see that you're still going.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for stopping in SBJ. 

Played hockey last night my upper back was good but literally 3 mins in I pulled my left oblique muscle. I could only really do back hand shots I should have went home. I have another week off I've gained a bunch of glycogen back and went up 7lbs to 232 ish. I hate missing the gym... I've only missed 2 workouts and already starting to feel crappy.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Still down for the count.  I must say though it's been nice to rest my muscles I can tell they needed it and despite not working out I feel much stronger now that i'm well rested. I'm going to try playing hockey tomorrow night as it's my last ice time until late April.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Back is fully healed. My side is still messed up... I hate sneezing it seems to really effect the abdominal region. I'll be going to the gym tomorrow but won't be doing any compound lifting yet.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5 Torso weak stopped.

Hammer Curls

30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Close Body 
30 x 10

DB Flat Bench
40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 12
65 x 10

Hammer Strength Decline Press

140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10

DB Curls

30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Leg Press

180 x 20
270 x 12
360 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

sidelined again this time a nasty sinus infection :blank I just can't catch a break it's always something in the way. Hopefully by Friday I'll get a work out in.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

OK I'm back in the gym. Oblique is good enough now I can play hockey.



Squats - My squat is hooped thanks to the abdominal destruction i'm basically starting again all over. :clap It is true though that all of my injuries have not been from weight lifting .

135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10 Somewhat of a struggle *cardio

Leg Press
270 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 10

DB Press Flat
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10
75 x 8

Hammer Strength Incline
90 x 12
140 x 10
140 x 10

Hammer Curls
25 x 5
30 x 10 x 5 Close
40 x 5

Stretching + Light obliqe training


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Monday was too much to quick so tonight is a 40 min workout focused on back alone. Friday is going to be killer though because I haven't done shoulders in a long time.



Deadlifts

135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 12
225 x 10

One Arm DB Row
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 8

Hammer Strength Low Row

110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10

Lat Pull Down
80 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 15


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Very short shoulder/tricep workout 35 mins. Low weight high rep stuff just to get back into working shoulders/triceps.

Lateral Raises

10 x 20
12 x 20
15 x 20

Front Raises

10 x 20
12 x 20
15 x 20

DB Shoulder Press 

30 x 20
30 x 20
40 x 6

Seated Tricep Ext.
30 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 10
65 x 10

Tricep Push Down
70 x 10 Warmup
90 x 20
100 x 12

Hammer Curls 

30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 5


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I have hockey on Thursday and did legs today don't know how the recovery is going to be. 


Squats

Bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 5
225 x 5

DB Flat Bench

40 x 10
50 x 10
55 x 10
60 x 10

Leg Press

180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 5 wind bag failure need to breath lol...almost passed out. :afr

Hammer Strength Incline Press

180 x 10
230 x 8
200 x 8

DB Curl

25 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10

Side Bends

40 x 10
50 x 10
55 x 10

20 Box pushups

I'm tired so tired and my legs are already getting sore.:sus


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 4 Grip fail 

Hammer Strrength Low Row

180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
230 x 10

Lat Pull Down
80 x 20
100 x 20
120 x 12

Cable Row

80 x 12
120 x 10

DB Row
50 x 10
60 x 10
80 x 8


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1H15 4 on 4... my legs were f'd. I have to move leg day to Friday or Saturday.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1h30m...sore sore sore legs. 

Diet back under control.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

40 min cardio 

so-so diet day too much sodiumz got teh bloatz.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1h15m

Tonight rest lol


I have not even got close to my goal of a low bf%. Injuries(Shoulders) and a poor diet for a couple months and it's like starting all over. I've made some pretty good progress over the last 2 years though from 260 down to 225 it's just a matter of sticking to the plan and fighting through the depressing times because that is the hardest part. I'm currently @ 233 or so I hope to be back down to 225 by the end of June.


----------



## tierra88 (Apr 20, 2010)

this is probably a dumb question, but if you want to get lean, isnt cardio the best way of doing that?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Need to do cardio and lifting but diet is the most important thing in getting lean, one of my favorite quotes " abs are made in the kitchen not the gym" I can do cardio until im blue in the face but if im eating 3000 cals a day then im not going to lose anything.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Monday - Light squats 135 x 10 x 4 , some light Bicep/forearm work as well as some very light chest work.

Today 30 mins high intensity cardio after work. 

Later in the evening hit the gym for some more light work.

Deadlifts

135 x 15 x 4

HammerStrength Low Row

90 x 15
110 x 15
110 x15

Lat Pulldowns

80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Cable Row

80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

Tricep Push down

50 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Drop cals to 2000 did lots of cardio ...... got sick again just a bad cough thats going around. Still have neck/back problems but it feels good now but the kicker is I'm not doing much other than playing hockey no lifting. :blank I was depressed before now it's just feeling ****ing pointless to go on trying i've lost a lot of muscle now. It's a long weekend as well and I don't have anything planned other than to sit here feeling sorry for myself. **** it.....


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

man i get bored of activities pretty fast

i used go to gym for 2 months and then i was lazy

so thinking of going to gym again in june with my sister

my nature is that i do things very fast n i get bored of doing it anymore, so my sister tells me to improve slowly cuz it is hard to change ur behaviour n nature becuz u r so used to being lazy b4 that u have to take it slowly n sometimes u relapse n feel tired, so the point is to take n learn n change things slowly thats how ur mind works.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I had been going for 2+ years until these last few injuries.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Last night. 

Interval training o nthe recumbent bike 40 minutes. 380 cals estimated. 12 Miles. 

Think i'm going to do the same tonight.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1H20M 

Had a shake/advil/energy drink for breakfast made the morning a lot better. Sleeping on a bad shoulder = rough mornings.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Well Ive been feeling good enough to give it another shot. I'm still not giving up.


Chest + Bicep


DB Flat Bench

40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 10

DB Incline Press
50 x 10
50 x 10

Hammer Strength Decline

110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10

DB flys flat
30 x 10
30 x 10

Hammer Curl
20 x 10
30 x 10 
30 x 10
25 x 10

DB Curl

30 x 10 
30 x 10 
30 x 10

Pushups on raised bench

15


Everything felt pretty good only time will tell until I'm back giving it 100%.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

35 Minutes High intensity cardio.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Back / Triceps / Shoulders


One Arm DB Row

45 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Lat Pulldown

80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Overhead Tricep Ext.
30 x 15
40 x 15
45 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns
70 x 15
70 x 15

Db Shoulder Press
30 x 20
40 x 15
45 x 12

Lat Raise/Front Raise Super Sets
10 x 10 
12 x 10
15 x 10 No front raise done...lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey man doing well. Your still going which is awesome. I hate injuries, I know I need some physio attention to adjust a few bits a pieces. But I cant afford it right now


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes still at it, doubt i'll give it up anytime soon I like how I feel exercised vs couch potato. 

Last night 1h25m hockey.

I think i'm going to do a light cardio seesion tonight.

Edit; Changed my mind went to the gym tonight. 

Squats 

135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Side Bends
40 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 10
65 x 10

Ab Machine 
25 x 10
25 x 10

Shoulder Press
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

Lateral Raise/Front Raise Superset
10 x 10
12 x 10
15 x 10

Hammer Curl
30 x 10
40 x 8

Came home and did 35 Mins Medium Intesity cardio. 

Feeling good really good... I've managed to get rid of a lot of the junk weight I put on while resting.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Chest / Bicep

Flat DB Press

50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
75 x 7

Hammer Strength Incline

90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Flat DB flys

30 x 10
40 x 10


DB Curl

30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 7

Hammer Curl
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 8

30 mins of med intensity cardio.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Starting to go a little heavier, holding up ok so far. 

Disappointed I didn't get to do cardio today, but I went out to eat and signed up to play on a competitive hockey team for the winter so I'm stoked about that. Cardio is going to become even more important this summer. 

Back/ Tricep

One Arm DB Row

50 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 8
95 x 8

Hammer Strength Low Row

180 x 10
200 x 10
220 x 10

Lat Pulldown Wide

80 x 20
100 x 20
120 x 10

Cable Row

80 x 10
120 x 10
150 x 10

Tricep Ext
40 x 20
45 x 12
65 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Was on vacation for a week.

My workouts are being rushed into 40 mins these days. It should allow ample time to recover I think 1h15 was too much volume. Lower weights faster work out more reps if anything it's a change from the norm.


Chest Bicep Tri's

Incline DB Press

50 x 10
60 x 12
70 x 8
70 x 7

DB Flat Press

50 x 10
50 x 10

Hammer Strength Decline Press

180 x 10
200 x 8
170 x 10

DB Hammer Curl
25 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
25 x 10
40 x 8

DB Curl

30 x 10 
30 x 10
30 x 10

DB overhead Tricep Ext.
40 x 20
50 x 10
65 x 8i

One Arm DB ext
20 x 6
15 x 6 Tricep's so toast....


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in a horrible mood and I got into the rum.  I don't normally drink but my ****ty life is taking a toll..I don't know why I thought booze would help...now I just feel angry. Anyways did the cardio pre-rum lol

30 mins cardio


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Deadlifts

135 x 20
135 x 15
135 x 10

One Arm DB Row

50 x 10
80 x 5
90 x 5
100 x 5

Hammer Strength Low Row

160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10

Lat Pulldowns

80 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 8

DB Curls

30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 6

Hammer Curls Close Body
20 x 10
30 x 6 Done..........Gym was hot very hot.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, huh...

If you want to lose weight don't you just do a lot of cardio and diet? Why are you working out if you want to lose weight?


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> Hey, huh...
> 
> If you want to lose weight don't you just do a lot of cardio and diet? Why are you working out if you want to lose weight?


if you want to lose muscle and water weight and a little bit of fat with it , and end up being impressed with what the scale says but unimpressed with what the mirror says, and if you also want to slow down your motabolism and ending up re-gaining all of the weight that you lost then yes you just do a lot of cardio and diet to lose weight

but if you want to keep all of your muscle and lose a ton of fat and be impressed by not only the scale but also your reflection in the mirror, and if you also want to speed up your motabolism and keep the weight off for good then you do weights and cardio and cut calories by only a fraction


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

donavan said:


> if you want to lose muscle and water weight and a little bit of fat with it , and end up being impressed with what the scale says but unimpressed with what the mirror says, and if you also want to slow down your motabolism and ending up re-gaining all of the weight that you lost then yes you just do a lot of cardio and diet to lose weight
> 
> but if you want to keep all of your muscle and lose a ton of fat and be impressed by not only the scale but also your reflection in the mirror, and if you also want to speed up your motabolism and keep the weight off for good then you do weights and cardio and cut calories by only a fraction


Thanks....save me from typing all that out.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

1H30M Hockey

I'm done...might need a day off from lifting/cardio tomorrow.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Not in the best mood....


Cardio 30 min High intensity right after work.

Worked out later tonight:

Chest/Bicep/Tricep

Flat DB Press

40 x 10
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 5
80 x 5

Hammer Strength Incline Press

90 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 10

Tricep Push down w/Rope

50 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 7

Tricep Overhead Ext

45 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

DB Hammer Curl
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 6

DB Curl

30 x 10
35 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1H30M 

I have no idea what I would do without hockey I just love it... lol


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No where better to put my 1000th post than in here. 

High intensity cardio 30 mins


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio 30 min 

Cancelled on lifting tonight pulled a back muscle during last nights cardio session.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1h30m

Back is still messed up, I wish I could pin point how I get these injuries....


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio after work 30 mins high int.

Lifted tonight back held up somewhat.

Back/Chest/Bicep just as a change up and my back can't handle too much pressing right now.

DB press Flat

60 x 10
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6

Hammer Strength Decline Press

170 x 10
190 x 10

Cable Row

80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

Lat Pulldown

80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

DB Curl

30 x 10
30 x 12
30 x 10

DB Hammer Curl

30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 8


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Shoulder/Tricep/Bicep

DB press

30 x 12
45 x 10
50 x 10

Lateral Raises 

10 x 12
12 x 12
15 x 10

Rear Delts
80 x 12
100 x 15

Tricep DB ext.
45 x 10
50 x 10
55 x 10
60 x 10

Tricep Pushdown
70 x 10 
90 x 10
70 x 10 Rope
80 x 5 Rope

DB Hammer Curl
30 x 10
40 x 6
30 x 10 Close body

DB Curl
30 x 10
30 x 10

EZ Bar Curl

75 x 10


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

40 mins cardio...fun times nothing like cardio on a friday night :blank


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good job! Keep it up! Got some pictures?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Certainly not at a point where I will be putting up pictures. My diet has gone to **** and I'm back up to 237 lbs. 

I'm starting back up on the diet tomorrow I've got a month or so to be ready for hockey.... no pressure


Cardio 25 min... was not into it at all.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, I bet you look like a beast right now, you probably don't think so looking in a mirror but everyone else is like whoa man!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I put this in the member photo thread a couple weeks ago or more..time just seems to disappear. Reality of my diet is setting in now sitting in front of me is 4 poached eggs... yay. :blank


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Whoa man! That's beastology right there!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

2Talkative said:


> I put this in the member photo thread a couple weeks ago or more..time just seems to disappear. Reality of my diet is setting in now sitting in front of me is 4 poached eggs... yay. :blank


Nice work 2Talkative! Looks like your tricep is really starting to show! :yes


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking great man.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments apreciate it.


25 mins cardio a couple hours before lifting. 


Back/Bicep

Hammer Strength Low Row

160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10

Hammer Strength High Row

180 x 10
180 x 10

Lat Pulldown

80 x 15
100 x 15
120 x 8

DB Row
60 x 10
70 x 10 

DB Hammer Curl
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 7

DB Curl
30 x 10
30 x 10

EZ Bar Curl

75 x 10
95 x 7


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

How do you find throwing 237 pounds around a hockey rink? Is it a big advantage or does it slow you down as well? May be showing my lack of hockey knowledge. I play a lot of sport and I am 215, I know it affects my agility but the added weight helps with people trying to push me around.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

It's not a problem at all this is light for me I was playing at 250 for a few seasons. 

I play defense so I get by playing the body and angling them to the outside . My D partner is my brother so that will help as well.

There are guys that are bigger and stronger. The league I play in has ex WHL and some ex NHL players  Some of these EX NHL guys are still thinking they are in the show or going to come out of retirement.

I'm so pumped for the season hurry up winter !


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow 250. that is solid. I guess when you know positioning and how to use your body it is a huge advantage. Sounds like you play in a fairly competitive league, must be a blast mixing it with the ex guys. 

So how bad will I get worked if I can barely skate, have only played backyard roller hockey and that was probably 10+ years ago.. I want to join the lowest league for a season while I am in vancouver.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

You can play in the lowest division you still have good players mixed in but most people in the lowest div are just starting out. You could play roller or ice. Any ex semi-pro or pro players seem to have a major arrogance and cockyness about them, that drives me nuts and it just makes me play harder against them which leads to me fighting. I almost fought some fighter from the early 90's who played on the Blackhawks that was funny he was actually terrified of me...go figure.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure you got it but I just replied in a message, We were way off topic and your thread was so neat and tidy. I felt a little bad.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Did the Grouse Grind today. It took me 1H30M Two things held me back from a better time nausea and I ended up overheating and getting some really nasty hives. I was up at 5:45 am to do this...I'm totally exhausted.

*Length:*2.9 kilometres (1.8 miles) *Elevation Gain:*853 metres (2,800 feet)
- Base: 274 metres above sea level (900 feet)
- Summit: 1,127 metres (3,700 feet)
- Total Stairs: 2,830A

It is an extremely steep and mountainous trail that climbs 853 m (2,799 ft) over a distance of 2.9 km (2 mi), with an average grade of 30 degrees. The trail, nicknamed "Mother Nature's Stairmaster" is notoriously gruelling due to its steepness and mountainous terrain. Hikers, who often time themselves on the trail, reach the top in approximately 90 minutes on average although some who are very fit can finish in under 30 minutes.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1H30...

Shoulder/Back messed up. I really need to get a MRI or at least a x-ray. 

I've had to stop lifting again. :blank 

Not happy at all with my life or my shoulder/back.

Depression setting in again. FML


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1H40...


Sore so sore today. Starting to get really out of shape now. :blank

Couldn't be a worse time for this to happen just before the hockey season starts.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Massive problem with binge eating.... my weight is now 242 lbs and sadly climbing.. I hate depression eating. This heat is killing me as well don't feel like doing anything but sleep.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

My eating is somewhat under control, I'm making an appt to see a doc and get a referal for a MRI a guy from my hockey team can get me in quicker possibly. I really just want to get back to lifting it was such a big chunk of what I do to stay busy and give me a purpose something to look forward to, now all I look forward to is my next dose of advil and lieing down. :blank

I'm still playing hockey... 1h25 tonight it doesn't seem to effect me too bad until after I'm no stranger to playing hurt anyway... take that Sammy Salo.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I would imagine that trying to lose weight and gain muscle would be difficult. Don't you need to eat a lot to build muscle?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No IMO it's a myth that you need to eat piles of food... What you need to do is stimulate growth through lifting weights. Obviously good nutrion does come into play but no need to destroy yourself with 4000 + cals. Unless your on roids then it's a diiferent story. A natural bber doesn't need that much.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

How is everything going? Any news from the doctors? Keep it up, you are doing a good thing.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I would imagine that trying to lose weight and gain muscle would be difficult. Don't you need to eat a lot to build muscle?


nope


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Under most circumstances you do need a calorie surplus for muscle hypertrophy and a calorie deficit for fat loss. For some this means eating piles of food, but remember the greater the caloric surplus over time usually the greater amount of fat gained.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing new to report, back got worse latley even sleeping is difficult now. 

I'm living on pain meds. 

Haven't gone to the Dr because my anxiety is horrible now. :blank

I've gained about 15 lbs. trying to watch what I eat again but I don't know it seems if I can't lift I'm just not motivated to diet at all.


----------



## theloner (Jun 4, 2007)

> Nothing new to report, back got worse latley even sleeping is difficult now.
> 
> I'm living on pain meds.
> 
> ...


Was reading through your log and found your progress throughout to be very inspiring. I've been dying to return to the gym after many months without working out. Sad to see that your progress and results were stalled. Hope you're able to get back on track soon.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

A couple cardio sessions latley only 20 mins. 

Anything more than light cardio and my lung hurts from the back.

My clothes aren't fitting properly anymore which means I may not have gained much weight but I've put on a pile of fat....and it's really pissing me off. I feel and look horrible now.I can't do anything about it except eat 1200 cals a day and pray. :no


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1h15

No puck luck out there. Got a nice tip goal between my legs. 

I'm so out of shape though....I'm dragging my *** out there.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

more
Sunday - Hockey almost 1H45M I was in danger of getting ^ hurt so I stopped.

Monday 45 Mins Cardio High Intensity

Tonight, 30 Mins Higher Intensity than last night. :afr


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

High intensity cardio 35 Mins

Diet - Just under 2000 cals

I'm not following any certain carb/fat/prot just eating to a certain calorie limit. 

So far I'm down at least 8-10 lbs in the last 2 weeks most of that was junk weight.... I'm sure it's going to level off in the next week or so.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1H15 last night.

45 Minutes cardio tonight very high intesity.

Ate 1700 Calories so far. Hoping to eat another 300 or so tonight.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Still doing cardio and lots of it, I shoot for 4 days a week. 

I still don't feel like cardio is the best way to go about losing weight it has to be a combo of lifting and cardio to get the best bf %. Just losing weight by cardio too much of it is muscle.

I finally decided enough is enough and made an appointment to get my shoulder/back looked at I really really miss lifting weights.

Last night I managed to do 45 Minutes of biking on level 8 and at a high intensity around 14 Miles around 500 calories burnt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

its almost impossible to eat clean when you struggle with chronic depression. how the hell do u do it? i went from 150 ibs to 300 in three years. thanks to mood and meds.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Right now I'm not eating clean but trying to watch how many calories I take in. I'm focusing on 3 bigger meals a day now instead of 5-6 tiny ones. 

Are you doing cardio ? I find when I'm doing cardio my depression tapers off sure I'm not fixed ! But I find everything more manageable when I'm exercising. Even just going walking is really good for you. 

I find that when I'm not lifting weights my motivation to eat clean is gone. 


Love your bodybuilding.com t-shirt ! 

I have a profile on there but stopped logging in after I got hurt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2Talkative said:


> Right now I'm not eating clean but trying to watch how many calories I take in. I'm focusing on 3 bigger meals a day now instead of 5-6 tiny ones.
> 
> Are you doing cardio ? I find when I'm doing cardio my depression tapers off sure I'm not fixed ! But I find everything more manageable when I'm exercising. Even just going walking is really good for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ya i dont exericse when i should. I dont enjoy those activities anymore. my depression just keeps me sleeping for a long time. I remember when i was your weight i couldnt stop eating because of the meds and desire to eat. I like to clean my house as something for cardio though.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

30 mins last night 385 cals. Very high intesity.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey 1h15m

I'm off hockey for 2 weeks Christmas break :|

I guess I'll be doing cardio a little more. I need to be careful that I don't go overboard I have a lot of big dinners coming up.

I'm back down to 233 but I've still got a long way to go.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio 35 mins....

Mood = stable

Appetite = stable

Legs = Unstable, hockey then cardio the next night is fun...


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

It's good hadn't seen that one. Not too many people come in here and if they do I doubt they will complain about the bear with the Christmas gift.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

That one is a little more on target with the thread. 

This thread has gone cardio/hockey and it's not as interesting anymore.... I've been watching lifting video's......it's depressing I miss racking weights I miss lifting I miss the grunting I miss the maybe I won't make it back up after this squat or maybe I won't get that 400lb dead lift.... argh ! Miss it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

2012 BUMP


What happened?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

he probably gave up  that or he's living the awesome life.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I still believe.

edit: ??? I typed that in caps but its came out lower case, how long has this been around lol.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Kakumbus said:


> he probably gave up  that or he's living the awesome life.


Didn't give up but my body gave out. I played hockey until I pretty much couldn't walk most likely but not confirmed right shoulder labral tear and now just in the last 8 months or so left hip labral tear (basically my joints are done at 30) I'm pretty much done with working out.... for a long time it will be over a year just to get a MRI to confirm the injuries. Free health care is great but there is a line up of people and you have to BEG to get anything done.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that


----------

